# Slow falling HCG - potentially ectopic



## Lazy Leo

Hi, I just wondered if any of you have any experience of slow falling HCG during a miscarriage?

An internal scan today confirmed that there is no baby in the womb, and it didn't look like there was anything in the tubes either.But my HCG went from 564 on Friday, to 549 on Monday and 485 today (thursday). HCG should be halving every two days and if not suggests cells are still growing. Hubby & I reckon that the speed of the decrease is getting quicker so hopefully it will start to half soon. But the midwife has told me it may indicate an ectopic and to watch for abdominal or 'back passage' pain and to go to EPAU or A&E immediately in that case. 

Have any of you had such slow falling HCG and had a 'normal' miscarriage (sorry that sounds grossly insensitive but don't know how else to word it).


----------



## Ang

So sorry to hear what you are going through. All I know about etopic is that you get shoulder pain. I had a m/c 6 weeks ago. Sorry Im not much help. Take care xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine didn't halve. It just went down by about 100 a day gradually until it got to zero. They were worried I may have a second baby growing ectopically too, but couldn't see anything in my tubes. I eventually started bleeding once the hCG got to about zero-ish, and everything went naturally.
Hope yours is as straightforward. So sorry for all your pain, but I found that once the hCG had fallen, that I could begin to get my life back onto some sort of track.
I do hope yours gets down soon, and you can begin the same healing.
Sending hugs,
xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Mine went up with an ectopic then stayed static I then went for an op and my levels still rised - they were baffled and offered me an injection they use for cancer which I refused my levels started to drop naturally but it was a slow process for me. (confused details in my TTC journal near one of the last 2 pages).

Your two first hCG counts personally would worry me after my experience (it worried them) I am surprised they haven't taken you under.

Really sorry to see you going through this Nic x


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry just being honest :( In a second thought I may have sounded insensitive saying about going under.

x


----------



## JASMAK

This is what happened to my sister, and they just told her she miscarried, because she bled for a couple days. But, then she got pain, and NO ONE would listen to her. She finally went to the ER, where her Hcg had tripled!!! So, it went down lowish, and then spiked later. So, just keep an eye on your levels...make sure they follow them down to zero. Also, any pain, espesially during a bowel movement. Also, believe it or not...shoulder pain! Go to the ER straight away...don't wait. My sister nearly died, and lost her fallopian tubes and uterus. I am not trying to scare you...but, just be careful because it can go bad quickly. (hugs)


----------



## shmoo75

I hope this is not an ectopic and just a natural m/c. I don't mean to sound insensitive but, I had a natural m/c and the thought of having an ectopic scares the s*** out of me. Fingers crossed for you and sending :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Hiya Nic, 

Ive googled this for you and found a medical paper that suggests that its not an exact science. That is, it can be difficult to know what rate you should be dropping at as it can vary from person to person- as you've have read above. Also, the research indicates that the higher your initial level are the faster they drop. (the scale starts at 2000 and has an initial steap drop and then levels out)

Now, im no doctor, but logic dictates that if this is true, your levels might simply mean you might be dropping at a slower rate as they are not that high (as 2000 or similar) Also, i found out they normally worry if you're at 1500 or over and its not doubling or plateuing..

I hope its not the case with you, hun. There is a consolation in knowing though, that if you dont start feeling unwell but the situation stays the same, as early as you are, they very often give an injection of medication that sorts this out as opposed to being operated on so keep that in mind if you start freaking out (not that you would as you always seem very sensible Nic..but you know what i mean :))

I hope you'll be fine so you can move on..it really sucks that you have to keep worrying like this!!

BIG, BIG :hug:, Omi xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

:hugs:


----------



## techi_girly

:hug: :hug:


----------

